# Can anybody make an avatar for me?? (2)



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

If it is at all possible could someone make me a GIF avatar or Reg gif photo of the following two things?

Rampages KO over Chuck 
and
Din Thomas' little dance after his fight from UFC 71

I'd really appreciate it and rep will be given :thumb03:


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Theirs many user request topics like trey b's and brown pimps... you should try one.


----------

